# Not your normal Stop to Flush



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure even a broke gun dog could have come unglued, if these had been game birds. I tried to catch the perfect picture but missed it by a quarter second.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

That would have been a tough stand. Great shot.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's little Lucy. In her younger days, she would tear off across the field trying to catch airplanes. I'm happy with a stop to flush from her, no matter the bird.


----------

